# Safari : lire les mots de passe en clair???



## dodobis (2 Juin 2004)

Safari et le logage automatique, c'est bien joli mais je ne sait plus comment faire pour retrouver mes mots de passe en clair quand c'est nécessaire pour se reconnecter à un forum en cas de modif de configuration ou quand il me faut me connecter depuis un autre Mac (ou PC).
Existe-t-il une fonction permettant de lire ces infos de log-in en clair dans safari; ou bien, sont-elles, en fait, intégrées dans le trousseau et comment les retrouver?


----------



## myckmack (2 Juin 2004)

Tu vas dans le Trousseau d?accès, tu choisis l'entrée qui t'intéresses et tu coches "Afficher le mot de passe".


----------



## dodobis (2 Juin 2004)

myckmack a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas dans le Trousseau d?accès, tu choisis l'entrée qui t'intéresses et tu coches "Afficher le mot de passe".


Super! Merci!
Je ne savais pas que tout était centralisé.
Impeccable!
Merci pour cette réponse ultra rapide!


----------



## Emeric (2 Juin 2004)

dodobis a dit:
			
		

> Super! Merci!



Pareil, c'est le genre d'infos qui peut sauver la vie!   

Merci again!


----------



## myckmack (3 Juin 2004)




----------

